# Anole eggs



## colddigger (Jul 3, 2007)

i think my female anole laid some eggs and i was wondering if anyone knew much about them....

questions for now:

should i trust the anoles not to eat the eggs?

should i trust the crickets and mealworms not to eat the eggs?

what are your favorite caindeiz?

should i trust the house gecko not to eat the eggs?

(i will remove the gecko in a few days as i understand it will devour the young)

should i trust the anoles with not eating the young?

should i remove the eggs or the young?

if i were to remove the eggs, should i give it dirt/moss to lay in?

if i were to remove the young how dense of plant life would they need?

how much tail will they be?


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

You are going to want to move the eggs into a different smaller cage with a heat lamp. Keep the young away from their mother, not so much because she will eat them, but that she would probably abuse them a bit. Keep them away from everything. You can put them in a thick wad of moss (not from outside). Don't know what you mean by 'tail'.

Oh, and I assume you mean by 'candiez' our American translation of 'candy'. Mine would be 'Gobstoppers'


----------



## colddigger (Jul 3, 2007)

so, moss from their parents cage is ok?

i know that they are reptilian eggs, but should i lightly spray them so they don't dry out?

by tail i mean: how much body are they in comparison to their tail or vise versa?


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

On the tail, it varies from who the anole's mother was. Spray very lightly, but it's good to keep them dry. Moss from their parent's cage should be fine.


----------



## spawn (Jul 3, 2007)

Mist it lightly, but don't overmist as it can cause mold. Heat is the main factor. Anoles lay their eggs in holes in tree trunks as well as sand/dirt. Don't bury them.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 7, 2007)

okay, thanks


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

My anole laid eggs too but let me tell you they aren't very profitable


----------

